
The Fallacy of Chesterton’s Fence (2014) - Tomte
http://abovethelaw.com/2014/01/the-fallacy-of-chestertons-fence/
======
andrewflnr
tl;dr author agrees with Chesterton.

This article uses the word "fallacy" really oddly. I was expecting criticism
of Chesterton's fence parable, not just a repetition.

~~~
bjterry
I agree, and it was really a letdown. I was curious what would be the best
argument against Chesterson's fence in the abstract (obviously arguing against
it in specific cases is done all the time).

